# Is there Dubai map-TomTom?



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi every one,,
I got a TomTom GPS, does any one knows if there is a Dubai map for tomtom device..
was checking their web page, could not find any?? 
any way around this without buying another GPS??
any help.. appreciated..
many thanks
Dylan


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hi every one,,
> I got a TomTom GPS, does any one knows if there is a Dubai map for tomtom device..
> was checking their web page, could not find any??
> any way around this without buying another GPS??
> ...


TomToms are great I have 2 of them, one from Australia and one from the States before comming over here.... unfortunately, no they aren't supported here.

If you go onto the TomTom web site and have a look at downloadable maps you'll notice for the Middle East .... NOTHING !!! Bummer !!!:

Garmin and some others are supported here, just not TomTom from what I saw at the time. 

The way I got around it ........ by coincidence after I arrived here I happened to buy a vehicle that has a supported GPS onboard included .... expensive option if you already have a vehicle !!!

Sorry for the bad news !!! :eyebrows:


----------



## DYLANJAMAL (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you for the information...





Fatenhappy said:


> TomToms are great I have 2 of them, one from Australia and one from the States before comming over here.... unfortunately, no they aren't supported here.
> 
> If you go onto the TomTom web site and have a look at downloadable maps you'll notice for the Middle East .... NOTHING !!! Bummer !!!:
> 
> ...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi mate, 

I bought a garmin gps the first week I was here, pretty pricey here compared with UK, so if you can get it abroad then get the maps somehow (I think someone was sellin an sd card with the maps on souq.com which is some ebay clone for this area) it'll be much cheaper.

The Garmin for me has been excellent, occasionally you'll get lost on certain roads, but as long as you can get to certain roads, POI's (shopping centres etc), you will be far less lost than without it. The maps are 2010 I believe too.

Cost me 1330 AED from carrefour but it has been worth it for me, and you can save locations every time you are at a place you want to return to.


----------

